# Why you should not buy a Corsair CX430/500/600



## shilka

If you have an CX its not going to blow up or kill your PC, its not a crappy PSU, but it has some shortcomings about it which is what i will talk about in this thread.

Before i begin i would like to make it clear that this thread is about the old CX 430/500/600 NOT! the newer CX450/550/650

So i am going to make this thread and give you reasons why its not as good as many make it out to be.
Before i start i just want to say the CX750 is based on the CWT PUB-Q and not the CWT DSAII like the CX430/500/600 which is why i dont talk about the CX750 here.

Also i have not made or reviewed any of the data in here all of it comes from Techpowerup / Jonnyguru and google and a few other places.

So lets dive into more details.


Spoiler: CX 430/500/600 pictures



*CX430M*


*CX500M*


*CX600M*










Spoiler: Build quality



Now what i see here is a lot of cheaper parts, the main capacitor is a Panasonic but only rated for 85c not 105c like the better capacitors


The rest are CapXon´s from China which are not the best you could use.






Spoiler: Voltage regulation








Now this is not the worst voltage regulation in the world, but its not great either so the CX is a bit mediocre here.





Spoiler: Ripple suppression




Again this is not the worst in the world but its not great either again just average at best and mediocre at worst





Spoiler: Hold-up Time



The hold-up time is a very important characteristic of a PSU and represents the amount of time, usually measured in milliseconds, that a PSU can maintain output regulations as defined by the ATX spec without input power. In other words, it is the amount of time that the system can continue to run without shutting down or rebooting during a power interruption. The ATX spec sets the minimum hold-up time to 16 ms with the maximum continuous output load. In the following screenshot, the blue line is the mains signal and the yellow line is the "Power Good" signal. The latter is de-asserted to a low state when any of the +12V, 5V, or 3.3V output voltages fall below the undervoltage threshold, or after the mains power has been removed for a sufficiently long time to guarantee that the PSU cannot operate anymore.







Spoiler: Next is fact that the CX series is actually only rated to work at and below 30c



I will quote OklahomaWolf from his CX750 review on that as he can explain it much better and why its a problem on the CX series
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=416

*Guys, this thing is only rated to full power at thirty degrees. I've spoken about this kind of thing before, but not for a while, so here's my position on this: I have no use for anything that can't do full power at forty degrees or better, and I review these units accordingly. Computer cases routinely see temperatures higher than thirty at the power supply intake, and this becomes more and more of an issue the further south you live, depending on whether or not you're buying this budget unit so you can afford to run the AC.

It also becomes more of an issue depending on where your unit is located. I have family with computers next to heating vents, because that's the only place available to put them. Guess what that does to a Canadian computer? Most of their cases don't have the newer layout where the power supply pulls room temperature air in from underneath the case, so those power supplies are taking in air heated by the vent and the computer hardware. Thirty degrees? Ha!

No, folks, thirty degrees just doesn't work for me. A unit this heavily de-rated is likely only good for 650W at a more reasonable forty to fifty degrees. It may be a perfectly decent little unit, but my hot box will not stay cool enough to make this unit happy. This is by design - my methodology is to get these things to at least forty whenever possible, because that's the lowest temperature I personally expect to get full power out of a unit. Forty is more than reasonable, even for a good budget unit.

Really, here's what it comes down to... this unit has to pass hot box testing, or there will be scoring repercussions on page six. I haven't had to use those particular scoring rules in a looooong time. Corsair, I hope you had CWT give you overtemp protection, because I think this unit is going to need it.*



So all of these reasons are why the CX series are so cheap they are not all great and are fairly mediocre in most areas.
Does this mean that the CX is crap / trash / junk / garbage or any other such things NO! they are NOT! that bad they are just mediocre, but you should buy something better if you building a gaming and/overclocking rig and you can afford it otherwise you are just being cheap.
On the other hand if you building a very basic machine for office work web browsing media viewing and other light task a CX is perfectly FINE!.

Corsair CX600M review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/CX600M/

Photos found on google


----------



## Lefik

+Rep for you. Very good guide!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> +Rep for you. Very good guide!


Thank you

And before anyone misunderstand i dont bash the CX which it very well sounds like

I just made it clear that you get what you pay for so thats why its cheap


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And before anyone misunderstand i dont bash the CX which it very well sounds like
> 
> I just made it clear that you get what you pay for so thats why its cheap


Well, I think it's time to kill my overclock for a bit... It's a good PSU for the price, but don't expect any heavy lifting? That's what I got out of this anyway.


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Platform is DSAII from Channel Well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> Platform is DSAII from Channel Well.


Oh thats was the name thanks

Am going to edit that info in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well, I think it's time to kill my overclock for a bit... It's a good PSU for the price, but don't expect any heavy lifting? That's what I got out of this anyway.


The version you have is even worse then the version i talked about

No offence


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Thanks Shilka for this guide. Make sure to bold it in your sig


----------



## ChronoBodi

Doesn't Corsair design a PSU and then contracts the making of it to a OEM? I heard the AX1200i was like this.

But the CX series are designed/made by CWT entirely, correct?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Thanks Shilka for this guide. Make sure to bold it in your sig


No more room anymore lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Doesn't Corsair design a PSU and then contracts the making of it to a OEM? I heard the AX1200i was like this.
> 
> But the CX series are designed/made by CWT entirely, correct?


Some models are like that yes

But in this case they just bought the CWT DSAII platform and slapped it into their own box and sell it as a Corsair unit


----------



## Seid Dark

Good thread







Some people unfortunately think that everything Corsair branded is pure gold. IIRC the original CX430 was pretty good value PSU but was later replaced with this cheap low quality platform.

My cousin used CX430M with his low end gaming rig. It was otherwise stable but he had odd amount of hardware failures, especially hard drives. I heard that ripple can slowly degrade and even break components so I took the CX430M out and replaced it with Super Flower Golden Green 450w (excellent value). Ever since the computer has been trouble free. Coincidence? I think not. I wish I had replaced it earlier.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Good thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people unfortunately think that everything Corsair branded is pure gold. IIRC the original CX430 was pretty good value PSU but was later replaced with this cheap low quality platform.
> 
> My cousin used CX430M with his low end gaming rig. It was otherwise stable but he had odd amount of hardware failures, especially hard drives. I heard that ripple can slowly degrade and even break components so I took the CX430M out and replaced it with Super Flower Golden Green 450w (excellent value). Ever since the computer has been trouble free. Coincidence? I think not. I wish I had replaced it earlier.


The XFX Core Edition or the Seasonic S12Ii its based on is not that much more money then a CX430 and its much better

Better still is the Rosewill Capstone/Super Flower Golden Green the Seasonic G and the new Cooler Master V450S

Those are more then a CX yes but if you want a PSU for a gaming / overclocking PC these are much better made and can withstand much more


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The version you have is even worse then the version i talked about
> 
> So good luck to you if you want to try


That's why I'd be killing the overclock as opposed to raising it. That would be stupid. In what way is it worse? Are the CX x00M third revision models that are better than the crap thing I have and if yes in what way(s)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Thanks Shilka for this guide. Make sure to bold it in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more room anymore lol
Click to expand...

Aren't tall sigs allowed if they're hidden in spoiler tags?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> That's why I'd be killing the overclock as opposed to raising it. That would be stupid. In what way is it worse? Are the CX x00M third revision models that are better than the crap thing I have and if yes in what way(s)?
> Aren't tall sigs allowed if they're hidden in spoiler tags?


I misunderstood you and i made an edit where i corrected my mistake

So yes the CX i talked about it newer and better then the version you have

Think the V2 you have is 100% CapXon´s (not sure on that)

Some of the older CX where 100% CapXon´s (i think?) and those i would not even have in the same room as my PC


----------



## theonedub

Should add some links back to the TechPowerUp! review and the other sites you pulled data, pics, and graphs from.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Should add some links back to the TechPowerUp! review and the other sites you pulled data, pics, and graphs from.


Photos where from google

And as you said the rest from techpowerup

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/CX600M/


----------



## coachmark2

Is it really a terrible PSU?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No more room anymore lol
> Some models are like that yes
> 
> But in this case they just bought the CWT DSAII platform and slapped it into their own box and sell it as a Corsair unit


Can you use a spoiler in your sig?


----------



## $ilent

Shilka what about the seasonic X series, what do you think to those?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Is it really a terrible PSU?


Link does not work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Can you use a spoiler in your sig?


Duh never tought of that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Shilka what about the seasonic X series, what do you think to those?


Which one the KM2 or KM3 version?


----------



## coachmark2

Edited:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=214

Copy the link into the browser for it to work. Hyperlink is broken for no adequately explainable reason.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Edited:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=214


I still get a 403 error?


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Edited:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=214
> 
> Copy/paste the link into the browser for it to work. Hyperlink is broken for no adequately explainable reason.


----------



## Kyronn94

Wasn't one of the older CX430's quite good?
Had one running a phenom II x4 for a while.
I would only buy an hx or an ax from corsair, or their newer rm series that looks quite interesting.

If I wanted a ~400W PSU, I'd get an xfx core 450.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Wasn't one of the older CX430's quite good?
> Had one running a phenom II x4 for a while.
> I would only buy a tx or an ax from corsair, or their newer rm series that looks quite interesting.
> 
> If I wanted a ~400W PSU, I'd get one of the xfx core series.


This will sound like Corsair bashing despite its not

But you can find better PSU´s then Corsair even some for less money then a Corsair

That does not make Corsair bad just overpriced


----------



## coachmark2

Not to disagree, but what do you think of the JonnyGuru link I posted?

It won't hyperlink correctly. You have to copy/paste it into your address bar to get it to work.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which one the KM2 or KM3 version?


I believe KM3, but im not sure how can you tell theres no serial numbers on my psu.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I believe KM3, but im not sure how can you tell theres no serial numbers on my psu.


If its says nothing then its KM2 if its says KM3 anywhere on the PSu its KM3


----------



## $ilent

Ah found it just says ss650km


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah found it just says ss650km


KM2 then


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Not to disagree, but what do you think of the JonnyGuru link I posted?
> 
> It won't hyperlink correctly. You have to copy/paste it into your address bar to get it to work.


Primary capacitor is a single Chinese made Samxon cap

All of the capacitors on the secondary are also Samxon. Corsair could've done worse... but the number of capacitor choices that are better are quite numerous.

+
Decent voltage regulation
Good ripple suppression

-
Use of Chinese Samxon capacitors throughout.
Group regulated design

Even worse then the CX430M


----------



## $ilent

is the km2 any good


----------



## Dctr

Thanks a lot Shilka, more people need to know this stuff and know what they're buying.


----------



## bigmac11

I'm using one of CX430 in my htpc and you got me nervous. Is the quality bad enough to be concerned with it killing my system?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> I'm using one of CX430 in my htpc and you got me nervous. Is the quality bad enough to be concerned with it killing my system?


For everyday tasks like movie watching web browsing and other lights task its fine

Not great but not going to blow up or anything

For gaming and/or overclocking i would ditch it ASAP

The older CX´s are crap in my eyes

The new M models are just mediocre and not made for gaming/overclocking


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> For everyday tasks like movie watching web browsing and other lights task its fine
> 
> Not great but not going to blow up or anything
> 
> For gaming and/or overclocking i would ditch it ASAP
> 
> The older CX´s are crap in my eyes
> 
> The new M models are just mediocre and not made for gaming/overclocking


It's only used for recording TV and movie playback so I guess I can relax







Thanks for the info.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> It's only used for recording TV and movie playback so I guess I can relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.


If its older then 2 years i would ditch it even if its not the worst in the world

Thats just me but i really really dont like any of those cheap chinese capacitors in PSU´s


----------



## pyra

Do I have any reason to worry about my PSU? Currently using a CX750M in my sig rig, it will eventually go into a new build with an overclocked intel haswell and a couple of GTX760s or AMD equivalent. not fussed if I cant get world record overclocks, just want to know its safe.


----------



## Spritanium

The CX430 is my favorite PSU for very basic budget builds. Not sure why anyone would use one for a gaming/overclocking rig though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Do I have any reason to worry about my PSU? Currently using a CX750M in my sig rig, it will eventually go into a new build with an overclocked intel haswell and a couple of GTX760s or AMD equivalent. not fussed if I cant get world record overclocks, just want to know its safe.


I would not trust it in a PC that will be overclocked

Not with that many CapXon´s in it

At least the primary capacitor is japanese just not a first rate one

This is a reason why more research is a good idea before buying it

God knows how many bought a CX and tought it was a good Corsair


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

How does one find out what the OEM is of a brand name PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDaddyBleeder*
> 
> How does one find out what the OEM is of a brand name PSU?


This one is prety much the best site to find out

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm

Not everything is 100% right all the time and not all info is on there

But its pretty much the best site there is


----------



## pyra

Not questioning your knowledge of PSUs as I'm sure you know more than me, just asking for conformation... you are saying the corsair CX750 in a system that is overclocked but does not exceed the rated current of the power supply is dangerous?


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This one is prety much the best site to find out
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm
> 
> Not everything is 100% right all the time and not all info is on there
> 
> But its pretty much the best site there is


You sir are excellent! Thank you very much for this. The one thing I have always banged my head on when putting a rig together is the PSU. This is wonderful information.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Not questioning your knowledge of PSUs as I'm sure you know more than me, just asking for conformation... you are saying the corsair CX750 in a system that is overclocked but does not exceed the rated current of the power supply is dangerous?


I would not do any kind of overclocking with a CX if it where me

That does not mean you cant i just dont think you sould

Sounds confusing i know

If i had a CX myself and a system i would not miss i would try and see where it limits is and what it can take

Problem is i dont so i cant say 100% it will be fine keeping it or 100% it will blow up its somewhere in between

I know this thead sounds like an alarm thread which was part of the point to get everyone attention


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDaddyBleeder*
> 
> How does one find out what the OEM is of a brand name PSU?


http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page541.htm


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Not questioning your knowledge of PSUs as I'm sure you know more than me, just asking for conformation... you are saying the corsair CX750 in a system that is overclocked but does not exceed the rated current of the power supply is dangerous?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not do any kind of overclocking with a CX if it where me
> 
> That does not mean you cant i just dont think you sould
> 
> Sounds confusing i know
> 
> If i had a CX myself and a system i would not miss i would try and see where it limits is and what it can take
> 
> Problem is i dont so i cant say 100% it will be fine keeping it or 100% it will blow up its somewhere in between
> 
> I know this thead sounds like an alarm thread which was part of the point to get everyone attention
Click to expand...

I think I disagree with you









I can't find a bad review of the CX series (including the review you linked to) and I can't find any evidence of these PSUs failing or blowing systems that are overclocked! I'm not sticking up for these PSUs because I own one, if they are genuinely a problem I will replace mine but I have no reason to think they are a problem in an overclocked system.

In the OP you state *..non stressfull tasks like your basic office/media/web browsing ....* why are they making a 750w PSU to do this?


----------



## Spritanium

Honestly, we're all a bunch of snobs. Most PSUs work fine in most computers.


----------



## Capwn

See that 6.87ghz submission in my sig? Was done on a CX600m..
Tho it was only running the board, a onboard SSD, and a single stick of ram, oh and a bunch of fans.. So you are telling me I was in danger


----------



## Deadboy90

I love my CX 750M. It has been nothing but reliable since the day I bought it and so has my cx600. I was running a crossfire setup along with an 8320 oc'd to 4.5 without a hiccup for months. I only got the 750m because I wanted a modular PSU. I have not a bad word to say about the CX series.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

well it's good to know that my CX 430 isn't major overkill for what I'm using it for. (which is just powering up a low low-end APU build)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well it's good to know that my CX 430 isn't major overkill for what I'm using it for. (which is just powering up a low low-end APU build)


Lol an off brand Diabloteck would have ran that fine. You could probobly pop something like a 7770 or a 650 TI in and still be good.


----------



## XAslanX

This thread is just silly, I bought my CX 500 on 9/27/2012 for $40 and it has been through 2 systems in the past year.

Never once have I had it shut down, restart or any issues with it. It see's roughly 20-30 hours a week worth of gaming.

Sorry but charts and general testing just can't compete with personal experience and owner ship.
Getting real tired of being it being bashed as multiple reviews show that they are reliable units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Do I have any reason to worry about my PSU? Currently using a CX750M in my sig rig, it will eventually go into a new build with an overclocked intel haswell and a couple of GTX760s or AMD equivalent. not fussed if I cant get world record overclocks, just want to know its safe.


No not really, that PSU is more than capable of handling your hardware just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> See that 6.87ghz submission in my sig? Was done on a CX600m..
> Tho it was only running the board, a onboard SSD, and a single stick of ram, oh and a bunch of fans.. So you are telling me I was in danger


No not really, I would take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## mikeaj

With respect to reliability, there are a whole bunch of these out in the wild and seemingly not that many failures yet. Actually, a small percentage of the older models with the Samxon main cap did have issues, so that's why that part was upgraded to the Panasonic. Anyway, these shouldn't be popping all over the place in a few years or else that 3-year warranty would be pretty costly for Corsair. Just don't expect them to truck 8+ years with no problems like some of the others maybe. If you can buy better, go for it, but these aren't exactly bad. There is much worse out there.

I thought the biggest complaint people had was a high incidence of coil whine on the +5V standby circuit, but I don't know if that is fixed in later revisions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Do I have any reason to worry about my PSU? Currently using a CX750M in my sig rig, it will eventually go into a new build with an overclocked intel haswell and a couple of GTX760s or AMD equivalent. not fussed if I cant get world record overclocks, just want to know its safe.


CX750 and CX750M are a different design, pretty much a cost-cut version of current GS and HX series. It's better than the lower-wattage models that people are talking about, but because of the price point and being in the CX series, it is not built to an extremely stringent spec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDaddyBleeder*
> 
> How does one find out what the OEM is of a brand name PSU?


You can also try looking up the UL number, but some brands pay for their own so that obfuscates who the real OEM was.


----------



## XAslanX

I was waiting for your reply









And yes there is very few reported failures with these units that I have seen, as you said it was the older units that have the failures.
From what I've seen the new revisions simply shut off if they go beyond their rated capacity, so there is no reason to worry about hardware damage with these units.

Edit: To add to this. I am in no way shape or form defending Corsair or it's products. The only reason I ended up with the CX500 is because the fan bearing in my OCZ 700 watt GameXetreme went out and I needed a new PSU ASAP for work. So I looked around Microcente'rs site for my local store and looked for the best 500 watt PSU for $40-80. So I got in contact with Tator Tot and we both looked around the site and both came to the conclusion that the CX500 was the best of the lot that would handle my hardware (and any future upgrades) just fine. About the only other options I had were some refurbished OCZ units with 90 day warranties, CoolerMaster, Thermaltake, or their in house brand Inland. So I went and picked it up for $49.99 with a $10 MIR.

To be honest I was a little worried for about the first two months I had it due to reviews saying it was lacking watts on the 12 volt rail but then I just went with it and it's been rock solid for me ever since. Before I would always get Rosewill units due to my previous experience with them, but I just didn't have time to wait for it to arrive.

So in short I only recommend specific products that have stood the test of time with me and have given me no issues. Just as I no longer buy or recommend Asus video cards after my 4 month RMA fiasco with them to finally get me a working 4850 which ironically died about 6 months later.


----------



## shilka

To everyone in this thread that cant read

I said nothing about it was crap or would blow up i said its not very well made which is why you sould not buy it

Not for a gaming and/overclocking machine

Go back and read again

Also yes i know the CX750M is not the same PSU as the CX430M/CX500M/CX600M thats why you dont see that one on the first page
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> With respect to reliability, there are a whole bunch of these out in the wild and seemingly not that many failures yet. Actually, a small percentage of the older models with the Samxon main cap did have issues, so that's why that part was upgraded to the Panasonic. Anyway, these shouldn't be popping all over the place in a few years or else that 3-year warranty would be pretty costly for Corsair. Just don't expect them to truck 8+ years with no problems like some of the others maybe. If you can buy better, go for it, but these aren't exactly bad. There is much worse out there.
> 
> I thought the biggest complaint people had was a high incidence of coil whine on the +5V standby circuit, but I don't know if that is fixed in later revisions.
> CX750 and CX750M are a different design, pretty much a cost-cut version of current GS and HX series. It's better than the lower-wattage models that people are talking about, but because of the price point and being in the CX series, it is not built to an extremely stringent spec.
> You can also try looking up the UL number, but some brands pay for their own so that obfuscates who the real OEM was.


No problems yet because they are less then 2 years old

When they hit more 3 years then its when the problems will start

And the older CX is even worse then the new CX units which are just mediocre


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> To everyone in this thread that cant read
> 
> I said nothing about it was crap or would blow up i said its not very well made which is why you sould not buy it
> 
> Not for a gaming and/overclocking machine


This statement is irrelevant to me as I have been running my CX500 in an *overclocked gaming machine* for the past year without any shutdowns, restarts or power issues.


----------



## larymoencurly

It seems OK to use capacitors rated for just 85 Celcius in the high voltage section, even if they're fairly crappy brands, because they work at low frequency and aren't abruptly turned on and off like the caps in the low voltage section.

The only CX PSUs I've used are the 430W models bought since 2012, and it tested well in reviews. The capacitors are Samxon, and while I'd muich rather have Japanese caps, this isn't the worst brand and is considered better than CapXon.

The only things I dislike about the CX430 are the very stiff cables caused by the heatshrink being too close to the connectors, and the SATA connectors are a bit short to make good contact with drives inside certain swappable enclosures. The modular CX430M doesn't have these problems.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Oh hey shilka, your thread title is Why you *sould* not buy a Corsair CX. I dont think I need to tell you whats wrong lol


----------



## shilka

I never said its crap nor did i say dont buy this

I said here are the reasons why you sould noy but it

No matter how i would say it someone would misunderstand


----------



## funfortehfun

What's a better alternative to the CX430M at the $25 pricepoint?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> What's a better alternative to the CX430M at the $25 pricepoint?


You cant get something good at 25$ so nothing


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> You cant get something good at 25$ so nothing


That's the main reason why CX/CXMs are selling. At least we know that Corsair RMAs are good and the pricepoint is pretty cheap for budget/medium-end builds. Unfortunately the price just isn't worth the $50+ splurge on a better PSU. Affordability comes into mind as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> That's the main reason why CX/CXMs are selling. At least we know that Corsair RMAs are good and the pricepoint is pretty cheap for budget/medium-end builds. Unfortunately the price just isn't worth the $50+ splurge on a better PSU. Affordability comes into mind as well.


So you are fine with buying a car for 1000$

You get what you pay for the CX is cheap because its made with cheap parts

And there is no such thing as a good OEM it does not exist nor does a 100% good brand

All have at least one thing thats crap


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> So you are fine with buying a car for 1000$
> 
> You get what you pay for the CX is cheap because its made with cheap parts
> 
> And there is no such thing as a good OEM it does not exist nor does a 100% good brand
> 
> All have at least one thing thats crap


May it be that it's crap. Not everybody can buy a Lamborghini Aventador.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> May it be that it's crap. Not everybody can buy a Lamborghini Aventador.


No one said you sould buy an Antec High Current Pro Platinum

The XFX Core Edition is a much better PSU on every level

And i have seen the 450 watts as low as 30$


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> No one said you sould buy an Antec High Current Pro Platinum
> 
> The XFX Core Edition is a much better PSU on every level
> 
> And i have seen the 450 watts as low as 30$


Yes, there are much better alternatives. However, the 450W is OOS/discontinued and the 550W around the $50 range, $40 on deal. Not quite close enough to $25. Again, not everything is affordable. The 550W is great - it's Seasonic OEM, XFX support seems OK, etc. But it just doesn't fit the bill.

Edit: I think the TechPowerUp review conclusion sums it up nicely:

Quote:


> They were, instead, looking to offer the best possible price/performance ratio, so some compromises had to be made...The strongest advantage of the CX600M is, without any doubt, that it is affordable given its performance and the modular cabling design it utilizes.


Of course it's for budget systems and the such - anybody would be out of their mind to buy it for higher-end purposes. It powers up nicely a 350W rig like an i5-3570K/650 Ti BOOST that I built. No problems with stress testing. It's relatively quiet. Again, the caps aren't the best and such - but it's better than any Logisys at a similar pricepoint.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Yes, there are much better alternatives. However, the 450W is OOS/discontinued and the 550W around the $50 range, $40 on deal. Not quite close enough to $25. Again, not everything is affordable. The 550W is great - it's Seasonic OEM, XFX support seems OK, etc. But it just doesn't fit the bill.


The CX is fine for low end PC´s like i already said

But if you can spend 200-500$ or more on a video card why cant you spend 50$ on a PSU?

That is the problem that this thread was made to avoid not bash the CX itself

Point was its cheap for a reason and just because it a Corsair branded units does not make it gold and the best thing ever made

Short version do you research and dont cheap out on the PSU


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> The CX is fine for low end PC´s like i already said
> 
> But if you can spend 200-500$ or more on a video card why cant you spend 50$ on a PSU?
> 
> That is the problem that this thread was made to avoid not bash the CX itself
> 
> Point was its cheap for a reason and just because it a Corsair branded units does not make it gold and the best thing ever made
> 
> Short version do you research and dont cheap out on the PSU


OK - doing my research by asking you. I get it that the CX/CXMs are cheaply built and such. So consider a $25-$50 +/-$5 pricepoint. Can you give recommendations?


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No one said you *sould* buy an Antec High Current Pro Platinum
> 
> The XFX Core Edition is a much better PSU on every level
> 
> And i have seen the 450 watts as low as 30$


You may want to press that H key harder.

On topic, I think the CX series are pretty fine for the pice. Been running mine for over 2 years now and not once has the system frozen,hung, restarted etc. My brother's CX 430 is doing fine too. Both systems are overclocked,plus he's got a 660ti running now. I think this PSU stuff is blown out of proportion sometimes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> OK - doing my research by asking you. I get it that the CX/CXMs are cheaply built and such. So consider a $25-$50 +/-$5 pricepoint. Can you give recommendations?


The XFX Core Edition and the OCZ ZS are decent units that around that price point

The Seasonic S12II is also sometimes around that price point if its on sale


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And there is no such thing as a good OEM it does not exist nor does a 100% good brand


Don't Wintact and Enhance come close to being OEMs that haven't made bad PSUs?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> Don't Wintact and Enhance come close to being OEMs that haven't made bad PSUs?


Enhance had one that was pretty bad but cant recall which one

Wintact do they even make stuff anymore?


----------



## velocityx

funny. i bought one two years ago for a web browsing/office stuff/photo work for my gf, but it has a terrible coil whine;/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> funny. i bought one two years ago for a web browsing/office stuff/photo work for my gf, but it has a terrible coil whine;/


Some of them do have that problem just not as bad as the AX models

Yeah coil whine is not a huge problem but thats another reason not to buy it if you hate coil whine


----------



## Servos

The op's post is pretty valid. If you building a nice overclocked rig, the cx series is pretty much bottom of the barrel. Most of the time I hear corsair I think of seasonic.
If you going for a good build it makes sense to have a good psu. Personally I just check online reviewes where they disassemble the psu and then rate it. After that I decide if its good enough.

That said I have a few cx series, primarily the newer 430cx. They go on sale for around $20 often enough (ussually a rebate). For a htpc or an older computer build its a steal. Its not the best psu, but it ranks with one of the best budget or performance to price ratio. I've personally never had a problem with any of them. Most psu I've seen go out are oem from big store box builds.

So to go back to op point I think. Why you shouldn't buy a cx? Well if its an oc/demanding rig then step up. For just about everything else they're probably fine enough.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Servos*
> 
> So to go back to op point I think. Why you shouldn't buy a cx? Well if its an oc/demanding rig then step up. For just about everything else they're probably fine enough.


That was was pretty much what i said

Just hard to say it without it sounding like i am bashing the CX

And someone will always misunderstand no matter how it was said


----------



## pyra

Just out of interest, how does the PSU know your system is overclocked?

hypothetical situation:
We both have the CX600M
If I have a system that needs a 600w PSU and you have a system that needs a 500w PSU but overclock yours until it needs 600w then does your PSU die quicker because your overclocking?


----------



## Sparda09

depends on what your PSU can handle. also depends on how much power your other components are using. i wouldnt say the PSU "knows" you overclocking, but when you do OC you are pulling more power from the PSU. so if your pulling more power from the PSU than what it can handle its going to cause problems.....most likely the psu will die...


----------



## intelfan

Have a CX400W, ran from 2009 to 2012 No problems powering a basic LGA775 system. Mr. P said to avoid the 500 and 600 CX models.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> depends on what your PSU can handle. also depends on how much power your other components are using. i wouldnt say the PSU "knows" you overclocking, but when you do OC you are pulling more power from the PSU. so if your pulling more power from the PSU than what it can handle its going to cause problems.....most likely the psu will die...


The weakest part of those that are loaded would be the first to go like say one of the CapXon´s


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The weakest part of those that are loaded would be the first to go like say one of the CapXon´s


where do you get most of your PSU information? i currently run the TX series from corsair and i have had a few requests to build some other gaming PC's from a couple of buddies. i would like to get them set up with some quality parts. i puchased my PSU only cause it was on sale and had "good" reviews on newegg. i would much rather know for myself rather than rely on some biased reviews....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> where do you get most of your PSU information? i currently run the TX series from corsair and i have had a few requests to build some other gaming PC's from a couple of buddies. i would like to get them set up with some quality parts. i puchased my PSU only cause it was on sale and had "good" reviews on newegg. i would much rather know for myself rather than rely on some biased reviews....


Some of it from here

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm

But most of it is just lots of time and hard work spent on reading and research


----------



## Giokenma

Looks like this thread was created right on time had my cx600 for about 2 years and now it's dead after causing power surges just got improved to rma it I personally don't think it's worth it though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giokenma*
> 
> Looks like this thread was created right on time had my cx600 for about 2 years and now it's dead after causing power surges just got improved to rma it I personally don't think it's worth it though.


Welcome to OCN

And sad to hear its dead

Do you have the CX600 or CX600M

The older CX600 is even worse then the CX600M


----------



## Artikbot

Gonna play the Devil's advocate... But the CX750 looks like a fairly decent unit according to those charts


----------



## Giokenma

I had the cx600 v1 I'm still searching for a good brand I'm think about pulling the trigger on this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153158

or

this

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Silent-Pro-RS850-AMBAJ3-US/dp/B002RWJGC2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1381146986&sr=8-3&keywords=cm+silent+pro


----------



## Giokenma

waiting on my reply to be approved.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Gonna play the Devil's advocate... But the CX750 looks like a fairly decent unit according to those charts


The CX750M is not the same PSU as the other CX units

Would still get something better


----------



## solar0987

Well I bought one a couple months ago for my sig rig cause the hx 850 went out. So I could still game during the rma process. Worst idea ever......Life happened and well i didnt have the time to rma anything finally monday set up a new rma for the hx 850. Yesterday the cx 600m took out a ssd,the power supply, and the sound on my motherboard. And all i was doing was playing bf3 nothing was overclocked at all.


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Well I bought one a couple months ago for my sig rig cause the hx 850 went out. So I could still game during the rma process. Worst idea ever......Life happened and well i didnt have the time to rma anything finally monday set up a new rma for the hx 850. Yesterday the cx 600m took out a ssd,the power supply, and the sound on my motherboard. And all i was doing was playing bf3 nothing was overclocked at all.


Yeah? This is indeed suprising. I know a number of people who have CX's installed in overclocked systems. No issues at all. Heck, I'm still using my my CX430 with a decent overclock and it works fine to this day.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The CX750M is not the same PSU as the other CX units
> 
> Would still get something better


So I am curious to know what you use for a PSU? I mean I am all for paying extra to get a good PSU. Besides the XFX that you stated what else would you recommend?

(Considering you don't show your PSU in your sig rig lol)


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Yeah? This is indeed suprising. I know a number of people who have CX's installed in overclocked systems. No issues at all. Heck, I'm still using my my CX430 with a decent overclock and it works fine to this day.


Yes it is now i have a unworking computer and have to wait for corsair to reply on what there going to do... Really hope they replace the compnemts that were messed up/


----------



## Cpecnaz

My CX600 does fine. Those graphs tell me that it's an average PSU, just like every other sub $200 PSU.


----------



## shilka

You can find lots of good PSU´s for less then 200$


----------



## Seanydevious

My CX 600 is on the fritz after 2 yrs. I don't think that I'd purchase another one in that line although the 430 models have been decent to me. What do you think about the Thermaltake Toughpower 750W that's Gold rated and decently priced Shilka?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanydevious*
> 
> My CX 600 is on the fritz after 2 yrs. I don't think that I'd purchase another one in that line although the 430 models have been decent to me. What do you think about the Thermaltake Toughpower 750W that's Gold rated and decently priced Shilka?


Those are rebranded FSP Aurum and are alright

But do you need 750 watts?


----------



## Seanydevious

Trying to create a sig for my rig.
4670K,
Asus Fatality Z87 Killer
Samsung 830 120 SSD and Samsung 1 TB SJ HD,
CDRW / DVD Optical
2x4 Gskill Sniper 1866
Asus GTX 560Ti Boost (OEM OC Edition) Purchasing another for SLI maybe

I'm thinking 375-400 watts with the one 560 Boost, but might upgrade to GTX 760 SLI when the price comes down . So yeah the 750 watts sounds right.

For under 70.00 shipped it seems to be cheaper than most Bronze rated 650 units.

Thanks Man


----------



## deafboy

Kind of assumed it was a given....

have a CX430 in my NAS but wouldn't put one in a higher end rig. But I always assumed it was kind of a given that you wouldn't throw a $15-40 PSU in a $650+ rig


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanydevious*
> 
> Trying to create a sig for my rig.
> 4670K,
> Asus Fatality Z87 Killer
> Samsung 830 120 SSD and Samsung 1 TB SJ HD,
> CDRW / DVD Optical
> 2x4 Gskill Sniper 1866
> Asus GTX 560Ti Boost (OEM OC Edition) Purchasing another for SLI maybe
> 
> I'm thinking 375-400 watts with the one 560 Boost, but might upgrade to GTX 760 SLI when the price comes down . So yeah the 750 watts sounds right.
> 
> For under 70.00 shipped it seems to be cheaper than most Bronze rated 650 units.
> 
> Thanks Man


650 watts can do it

Only 650 watts PSU i can name right now with 4 PCI-E cables is the Seasonic G series

The HighPower Astro Gold series might also have but not 100% sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Kind of assumed it was a given....
> 
> have a CX430 in my NAS but wouldn't put one in a higher end rig. But I always assumed it was kind of a given that you wouldn't throw a $15-40 PSU in a $650+ rig


Many assume you can


----------



## Seanydevious

Should have clarified that I've used the CX430 on i3 Media builds in the past without issue. Wouldn't consider it for an i5 or i7 build. Bang for the buck I purchased the Thermaltake Tough Power TP-750P (Gold Rated) because my CX600 was making whining noises even when powered down. Not fan related, but electrical I fear.

Have to save some money for a Seasonic X or equivalent unit in the future. Seems they only go on sale a couple times a year for about 100.00

Thanks Again


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanydevious*
> 
> Should have clarified that I've used the CX430 on i3 Media builds in the past without issue. Wouldn't consider it for an i5 or i7 build. Bang for the buck I purchased the Thermaltake Tough Power TP-750P (Gold Rated) because my CX600 was making whining noises even when powered down. Not fan related, but electrical I fear.
> 
> Have to save some money for a Seasonic X or equivalent unit in the future. Seems they only go on sale a couple times a year for about 100.00
> 
> Thanks Again


The Super Flower Leadex is better option if you can find it that is


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Late coming in but I'll echo the OP ... I have seen two instances where CX series PSU's exceeded 5% voltage variation (11.35 volts).

Not only can you not go by the brand name, you can't always go by the OEM name or the product line. The Corsair HX-850 (less efficient but better voltage stability and lower ripple than AX850/860) sits in a 2nd place tie for my all time fav 850 watters (with Antec Signature) but the HX 1000 and 1050 watters were just average. Even differences in the TX line ....TX V2 is great, TX not bad but the TX-M not so much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpecnaz*
> 
> My CX600 does fine. Those graphs tell me that it's an average PSU, just like every other sub $200 PSU.


I have yet to see anything top the CP-850s and they used to cost me between $110 and $125.

The HX 650 and 750 are $110, 850 is $130

XFX Core and Pro Editions, Seasonic X series are all under $200 below 1000 watts


----------



## Soul Craze

This thread is stupid. The OP states that "*its not very good*" and that it's a "*excellent choice for a basic PC*" and that and it's "*its not very well made which is why you sould not buy it*" and that it should not be used for gaming PC's. Oh but keep in mind he isn't bashing the CX series as stated in the original post he's just saying it's a bad power supply that is badly built that nobody should buy and he wishes to see less of. If that's not bashing then i don't know what is.

It's a Corsair power supply that has a great price/performance ratio and for the most part is quite reliable. Of course it's not using the highest end components but does that mean it's badly built? No and i have no idea why you make that claim. There are no professional reviewers complaining about the build quality. The only person complaining is coming from a guy that hasn't thoroughly tested it yet alone even own one.

Btw i wouldn't be commenting if i didn't have at least some first hand experience with the CX series. I originally had a CX430M in this PC back when i had a Phenom X6/7770. I upgraded to a FX-8320/7970 so i picked up a CX600M and sold the CX430M/7770 to my friend for his budget gaming PC and it's been going strong since early 2012. I would understand you writing this post if you had multiple bad experiences with corsairs CX line of power supply's but that's apparently not the case.

*I'll rephrase the OP's post into something worth reading. If you want a power supply with expensive components you SPEND more money.*


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soul Craze*
> 
> This thread is stupid. The OP states that "*its not very good*" and that it's a "*excellent choice for a basic PC*" and that and it's "*its not very well made which is why you sould not buy it*" and that it should not be used for gaming PC's. Oh but keep in mind he isn't bashing the CX series as stated in the original post he's just saying it's a bad power supply that is badly built that nobody should buy and he wishes to see less of. If that's not bashing then i don't know what is.
> 
> It's a Corsair power supply that has a great price/performance ratio and for the most part is quite reliable. Of course it's not using the highest end components but does that mean it's badly built? No and i have no idea why you make that claim. There are no professional reviewers complaining about the build quality. The only person complaining is coming from a guy that hasn't thoroughly tested it yet alone even own one.
> 
> Btw i wouldn't be commenting if i didn't have at least some first hand experience with the CX series. I originally had a CX430M in this PC back when i had a Phenom X6/7770. I upgraded to a FX-8320/7970 so i picked up a CX600M and sold the CX430M/7770 to my friend for his budget gaming PC and it's been going strong since early 2012. I would understand you writing this post if you had multiple bad experiences with corsairs CX line of power supply's but that's apparently not the case.
> 
> *I'll rephrase the OP's post into something worth reading. If you want a power supply with expensive components you SPEND more money.*


Agreed, this thread is quiet silly in the sense it lacks any proof of the CX line being bad other than a forum members opinion. As you said there have been no professional reviews that suggest that the CX line is bad in any way and to avoid purchasing it. Seems like others like to jump on board and bash the CX line because a few members with high rep say to avoid it without doing any actual research. I am happy owner of a CX500 that is nearly 16 months old now and has been in two overclocked gaming machines and I have not had a single issue with it whatsoever.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Great thread Shilka, corsair is high rated but not all PSU's are good and the CX line is a good example of that for office/work setups they are better than many out there but for us ''overclcokers'' we need the TX Line and upwards (HX,AX) sure the system will run with overclocked set ups and maybe 2 vga's but will you trust lets say a 3570K/4670K or 3770K/4770K and 2 card's to a simple PSU? I certainly would not.

If you guys spend 1000€ or more on CPU's, vga's why not get at least a 100€ PSU?

Thanks again Shilka


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Agreed, this thread is quiet silly in the sense it lacks any proof of the CX line being bad other than a forum members opinion. As you said there have been no professional reviews that suggest that the CX line is bad in any way and to avoid purchasing it. Seems like others like to jump on board and bash the CX line because a few members with high rep say to avoid it without doing any actual research. I am happy owner of a CX500 that is nearly 16 months old now and has been in two overclocked gaming machines and I have not had a single issue with it whatsoever.


There have been numerous reports from CX users reading 11.35 volts on the 12V rail..... 1% variations is what is desired by the most serious overclockers (read water cooling crowd) and 2-3% is what most peeps using 3rd party air coolers should expect.

Investing $500 in a WC loop or $75 on a good water cooler is kinda silly when any advantage you might gain by the investment is negated by trying to save $20 on a PSU. But even an office user should expect a PSU that meets the 5 % max variance permitted by the ATX specification.

Having 11.35 volts on the 12 volt rail exceeds that specification......it also means in order to draw the same power, your machine must pull greater than 5% more amperage.

This variance is not considered acceptable even in house wiring under the National Electric Code let alone sensitive computer components

http://www.psihq.com/iread/faqvolt.htm
Quote:


> How much voltage drop is acceptable? A footnote (NEC 210-19 FPN No. 4) in the National Electrical Code states that a voltage drop of 5% at the furthest receptacle in a branch wiring circuit is acceptable for normal efficiency......
> 
> What are the consequences of "excess" voltage drop in a circuit? Excess voltage drop can cause the following conditions:
> 
> 1. Low voltage to the equipment being powered, causing improper, erratic, or no operation - and damage to the equipment.
> 
> 2. Poor efficiency and wasted energy.
> 
> 3. Heating at a high resistance connection/splice may result in a fire at high ampere loads.


----------



## korruptedkaos

hmmm

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=corsair+cx500+dead&start=0

I have personally seen 2 people at the same time taking these back to aria while I was in there lol.

I have not used one myself & I don't think I ever would lol









but from what I have seen about them


----------



## Soul Craze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> There have been numerous reports from CX users reading 11.35 volts on the 12V rail..... 1% variations is what is desired by the most serious overclockers (read water cooling crowd) and 2-3% is what most peeps using 3rd party air coolers should expect.
> 
> Investing $500 in a WC loop or $75 on a good water cooler is kinda silly when any advantage you might gain by the investment is negated by trying to save $20 on a PSU. But even an office user should expect a PSU that meets the 5 % max variance permitted by the ATX specification.
> 
> Having 11.35 volts on the 12 volt rail exceeds that specification......it also means in order to draw the same power, your machine must pull greater than 5% more amperage.
> 
> This variance is not considered acceptable even in house wiring under the National Electric Code let alone sensitive computer components
> 
> http://www.psihq.com/iread/faqvolt.htm


Numerous reports reading 11.35 volts? Care to share any links? The only thing i could find was a guy pulling 787W AC @11.58V using a homemade load tester - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmhpAKwf2DU

Other than that it's been the complete opposite in every professional review i've seen where the 12V regulation is surprisingly good.

I have a feeling those complaints are from people pushing this PSU to the absolute limit under a unrealistic load. Keep in mind the CX600M has only two 6+2 Pins and under a gaming load won't be reaching anywhere near it's limit. The most i've seen my PC draw was 355W during Unigine Valley Extreme HD test with my 7970 and 8320 heavily overclocked.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soul Craze*
> 
> Numerous reports reading 11.35 volts? Care to share any links? The only thing i could find was a guy pulling 787W AC @11.58V using a homemade load tester - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmhpAKwf2DU
> 
> Other than that it's been the complete opposite in every professional review i've seen where the 12V regulation is surprisingly good.
> 
> I have a feeling those complaints are from people pushing this PSU to the absolute limit under a unrealistic load. Keep in mind the CX600M has only two 6+2 Pins and under a gaming load won't be reaching anywhere near it's limit. The most i've seen my PC draw was 355W during Unigine Valley Extreme HD test with my 7970 and 8320 heavily overclocked.


Agreed, gonna need some concrete evidence of this as I can't find any myself. I checked my 12V rail last yesterday with my multimeter and it read 11.975V well within the 5% margin of error. I agree with people overloading powersupplies, they need research and get one that will stand up to their needs and not go by brand name alone.


----------



## mikeaj

The issues with the CX (not 750W, not 400W) were always build / components quality (which has improved with later revisions somewhat, and frankly there don't seem to be mass deaths after a couple years regardless) and some not-uncommon occurrence of coil whine even on standby. CWT DSAII performance is fine, especially for the price. Some samples perform worse than others as with anything, and some reaching 11.35 V wouldn't be a shock if it's true, but that doesn't at all seem to be typical.

Usually if you want better you need to pay more...

except when people are actually buying the 600W models and paying $70+ with no rebate, especially for single-GPU rigs. That's stupid (in the US and some other markets).


----------



## JackNaylorPE

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=566971

Thatz 2


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=566971
> 
> Thatz 2


That's one isolated incident and it looks like it was a lemon, lemons happen with every manufacturer. Sorry but it's going to take more than one incident to declare the CX line "bad".


----------



## omgsosluuw

I Benn using a CX500 since March 2013. I started using it with a FX 8350, one ssd, one WD black, CD ROM, Nv 660, and a fx990 mobo. Since then, I've never had an issue. I am now using it with a 4770k and a 660ti with no problems


----------



## ChrisPh

i bought a cx500m at ending of april (2013), i had it with a weak system dual core'd and i had no issues.

But almost 3 months ago that i built my new system (mobo+cpu+ram, didnt have gpu yet was working with intergrated)after like 2 weeks coil whine showed up. Mainly i didnt have any serious problems with it, (no randoms shutdowns or w/e)
Only that i couldn't get my ram sticks to xmp profile (just using the option 'xmp' not manually trying the speeds and timings.
Always getting bsod's when i was doing that, could that be the reason of the psu? As many ppl suggested those cx shouldnt be near in gaming pc's thats my opinion too, and after having this for not even 1 year that buzzing is everywhere, low load, high load,even when the system is shutdown the buzzing is still there (lol).Anyway 2 weeks ago i got my 760 and im going to replace that psu with a cm v700, what u guys think? I know it may be a little 'overkill' from my current setup, but i dont wanna cheap out on my psu i want the best i can get, and i cant get any seasonic or xfx here so, (or any hx/tx from corsair)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> i bought a cx500m at ending of april (2013), i had it with a weak system dual core'd and i had no issues.
> 
> But almost 3 months ago that i built my new system (mobo+cpu+ram, didnt have gpu yet was working with intergrated)after like 2 weeks coil whine showed up. Mainly i didnt have any serious problems with it, (no randoms shutdowns or w/e)
> Only that i couldn't get my ram sticks to xmp profile (just using the option 'xmp' not manually trying the speeds and timings.
> Always getting bsod's when i was doing that, could that be the reason of the psu? As many ppl suggested those cx shouldnt be near in gaming pc's thats my opinion too, and after having this for not even 1 year that buzzing is everywhere, low load, high load,even when the system is shutdown the buzzing is still there (lol).Anyway 2 weeks ago i got my 760 and im going to replace that psu with a cm v700, what u guys think? I know it may be a little 'overkill' from my current setup, but i dont wanna cheap out on my psu i want the best i can get, and i cant get any seasonic or xfx here so, (or any hx/tx from corsair)


You got tons of other lower wattage options

Unless you live on the moon there has to be at least some options


----------



## Sikkamore

I have a CX600M and have been on the ball about OCing because of it. Can't decide whether to hold off or just leave my system as is...

I've had absolutely no problems with my PSU. Hell, I had a surge in my room and my girlfriend spilt a full glass of ice water (yeah, she's special) right on top of my computer (if anyone knows my case they'll know the PSU is top mounted). Didn't even affect it. Hoping that I don't jinx it though *knocks on wood* lol


----------



## ChrisPh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You got tons of other lower wattage options
> 
> Unless you live on the moon there has to be at least some options


thanks for your response, well im really low on options here, and i want it to be future proof and 'might' do sli the 760.

you think the v700 will it be able to handle it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> thanks for your response, well im really low on options here, and i want it to be future proof and 'might' do sli the 760.
> 
> you think the v700 will it be able to handle it?


its more then enough for that so go ahead with the V700


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> That's one isolated incident and it looks like it was a lemon, lemons happen with every manufacturer. Sorry but it's going to take more than one incident to declare the CX line "bad".


No, thatz 2. Thats one incident responded to by someone who had the exact same experiences in the very same thread ... use google they are all over the place.....I 1st saw it on tomshardware


----------



## SeahawkCustom

The corsair Cx series 600m OEM Seasonic KitGuru gives it very good score as well as others.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeahawkCustom*
> 
> The corsair Cx series 600m OEM Seasonic KitGuru gives it very good score as well as others.


CX series are not Seasonic

Only Seasonic CX was the 400


----------



## P-39 Airacobra

This is stupid! The CX series is reliable and tests have proved the CX series delivers it's rated power even over the rated 30c, Plus you already admitted they are not dangerous. I don't understand the issue here. For the very low price you get a nice unit that delivers its rated wattage, And a unit that is reliable. You have failed to make a valid point on why you should not buy a CX series unit. Basically all you say is it is not good. And your only reason for not buying the CX430 is because it is $25 and you say people should not buy a $25 dollar psu, Again no reasoning just a opinion. Example the Seasonic 520 has 40 amps on the 12v rail with 480watts, pretty nice PSU for the money. Then at around the same price you can also get a Corsair CX600, And it has 46 amps on the 12v rail and 552watts. Both are reliable and safe units, So it is obvious the CX600 is the better value, But I admit the Seasonic is at a good price and is a good value and I would recommend it as a budget unit along with the CX series. However with the higher rated CX600 You have more headroom for overclocking and you can run a higher wattage GPU with it. Basically you get more for the dollar, So if your answer to this is the Seasonic will last longer, That is still a opinion. However the amperage, wattage and price range is not opinion.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I agree with KitGurus conclusion ...
Quote:


> If you need an inexpensive modular power supply, but aren't willing to accept a 'cheap n nasty' no name brand then this should be right at the top of your shortlist.


Where I'd be fine with a CX "Builder" series for a machine for my mother-in-law to do e-mails or someone to do office work ..... OTOH, I'd be hard pressed to recommend it to a "regular" here on OCN for the same reason I don't recommend the same tires for my MIL's 4 door sedan as I put on the Porsche 911. Note the statements in the review.....
Quote:


> If you have a very limited budget but need a reliable power supply ....
> 
> This Builder Series range is specifically designed to target the budget audience ....


The testing is done for conformance with the ATX standard .... which is again fine for budget oriented systems but for example where the ATX standard allows for 5% voltage variation, serious overclockers should settle for no more than 1% .... this PSU actually does quite well here .... at least the test unit did .... have seen other units of same model at > 5% ..... and lest we foirget....review samples are oft "different" from what the general public sees. Corsair gives it 3 year warranty indicating that their own assessment of the unit's quality is not in the same category as their other lines

TX = 5 years
HX = 7 years

So, in short what I'm saying is, while I can agree that the CX is a solid choice for mass market system builders or even PC hobbyists looking for mild overclocks on a tight budget, I can't call it a great PSU for the hardcore PC enthusiast looking to maximize the performance of his PC.,,,,if ya spending money on 3rd party coolers......whatever ya spend on that should be added to the cost of ya PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P-39 Airacobra*
> 
> The CX series is reliable and tests have proved the CX series delivers it's rated power even over the rated 30c, .......You have more headroom for overclocking and you can run a higher wattage GPU with it. Basically you get more for the dollar, So if your answer to this is the Seasonic will last longer, That is still a opinion. However the amperage, wattage and price range is not opinion.


Amps is not the only factor in overclocking .... quality of power and stability is also a factor. Enthusiast MoBos have multi phase power regulation designed to maintain stable voltages to the CPU .... same with the VRMs on GFX cards ..... they have a harder time doing that when the supply voltage keeps changing.

As power demands spike up and down while gaming, these VRMs wrestle to maintain stable voltages and they also have to deal with "dirty" power. While these are certain minimums to avoid actually damaging something, and most CX units stay within those boundaries, that's not the same as saying that it is "good enough" to reach your highest OC's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/719397/on-ripple-and-its-effects-on-overclocking

An PSU which has lotta watts and is good enough to meet the ATX spec and "not to damage anything" doesn't mean that it has low enough noise and / or high enough stability so as not to drop a potential 4.7-4.8 Ghz OC to a lower value .

Again, OCN's audience is generally focused at the extreme end of PC performance. To use an analogy, it should be understood that when someone says you won't win any races with a [pick any good reliable automobile here] it's said in the context that the everyday chatter here in "automotive parlance" is not on getting on the highway and accelerating to speed "without dying" ..... it's on on attaining sub 4.0 second 0 - 60 times and sub 12.0 second quarter miles.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Shilka - To be honest with you man, I really don't know what your intentions are when you start threads like this, but It seems that your doing more harm than good to those people who already owns a CX PSU, and potential CX buyers . I'm just not seeing the reason why you keep running this agenda "Why you should not buy brand X PSU" (as you have claimed, it's not only Corsair). Actual CX users have provided you positive feedback, their own experience with the PSU, tell you how happy they are, how solid the PSU is, and yet you go at it and try to discourage them. Why do you have to be so dismissive? Wouldn't it be much better if you just say "Very glad to hear that it's working out for you"? as oppose to being so pessimistic about it.
Quote:


> If you dont have anything useful to say others have not already said then go away


And please be considerate.You're a smart guy, I'm pretty sure that there are better ways to disagree, not something like this.


----------



## Quarazhi

I would never buy a RM 750 if for example a friend of mine were to say that their RM is okay when tests clearly shows that I can get something better for example Leadex.. He's just advising people to purchase other better brands that cost the same, a little more or even less.. Corsair doesn't like it, and a lot of people seem to agree with him..


----------



## mikeaj

The basic premise is there, even if I don't agree with all the points or tactics.

The reality is that plenty of people buy CX power supplies when other options are superior*. It happens for almost everything on the market but more so for Corsair CX because of the price and brand**. It's primarily because most people don't feel like or have the time to do research on other options-frequently there's something else on sale, after all.

*It's when there's an unbalance that a PSA-type thread is more useful, don't you think? Can you really be that surprised? If you're on top, wear it as a mark of pride because you've earned it. This kind of unbalance can also occur when a product is much more expensive and poor than it should be and is being bought at normal rates as opposed to not at all, but that's not what's happening with Corsair.

**You know, that's why everyone starts in the mid-to-high end and diversifies downwards after building a reputation. Nothing special. You can't exactly fault CX power supplies for being worse than TX or for Corsair building up a more premium reputation.

Also, a lot of times Corsair talks about customer support and RMAs and so on, but note that support in some countries is not as good as in others. If some other brand handles things in your own country but Corsair does not, that is a factor to consider, for example.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Shilka is giving is know how/advice about the CX series, he is trying to help people make a good choice with a given budget, no need to be offended with anything, I agree with what he said and i own a CX430 for my office build for the price i think it was a good PSU for what i do with that PC.


----------



## PsyM4n

The "problem" here is that the guy efficiently supports his claims. He doesn't just say "x PSU is bad". He also offers an explanation and some relatively reliable resources that back him up.

Of course the ones affected don't like it. It hurts sales.

What really bothers the affected companies though, is that they don't have the means to counter his claims. Almost every PSU nowadays is assembled in China, component resources are more or less the same between them using parts from specific ranges, and the same dozen of OEMs and known platforms are used from all manufacturers each time period.

So if Coolermaster for example prices their V series 850 watt power supply more than the Corsair AX860 or the Seasonic X KM3 850 equivalents, then there is no reason to get it. All 3 are the same internally and all are made by the same company. Getting the more expensive one doesn't make sense.

Edit: Gotta admit that Shilka kinda over-supports his advices but sometimes the end user is too stubborn to listen and a little "push" is needed.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Shilka - To be honest with you man, I really don't know what your intentions are when you start threads like this, but It seems that your doing more harm than good to those people who already owns a CX PSU, and potential CX buyers . I'm just not seeing the reason why you keep running this agenda "Why you should not buy brand X PSU" (as you have claimed, it's not only Corsair). Actual CX users have provided you positive feedback, their own experience with the PSU, tell you how happy they are, how solid the PSU is, and yet you go at it and try to discourage them. Why do you have to be so dismissive? Wouldn't it be much better if you just say "Very glad to hear that it's working out for you"? as oppose to being so pessimistic about it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont have anything useful to say others have not already said then go away
> 
> 
> 
> And please be considerate.You're a smart guy, I'm pretty sure that there are better ways to disagree, not something like this.
Click to expand...

I think his intentions were pretty well represented in what he said. The point he's trying to make is, don't blindly buy something based on the brand name (especially PSUs), because brand name doesn't really mean anything in that area.

The majority of people hanging around this site (being called what it is) aren't looking to build an office machine to open PDFs and DOCXs. For this site's purpose, the lower end CX series are not the best option. They're also not the worst option.

In other words, buying the Channel Well Technology or CWT DSAII PSUs isn't the greatest decision for overclocking, and some of them just happen to have Corsair CX stickers all over them.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> What really bothers the affected companies though, is that they don't have the means to counter his claims.


What exactly do you think they pay their marketing departments for?


----------



## AlphaC

Corsair Joseph, to be fair: shilka doesn't just bash Corsair PSUs. He bashed NZXT Hale82-N, Cooler Master (rightfully so, most of them are crap), EVGA (basically everything up until the G2/P2 stuff), etc.

Also, it's because so many people recommend Corsair PSUs to everyone without specifying exact model numbers. When your PSUs have different made-in-China OEMs for the same range it gets really confusing.

Can't be resting on your laurels too long you know.


----------



## narutowarrior

wow shilka ur so pro!!!!!!!!!!!! u probably reviewed this psu thats why u know its crap.
btw what is ur website sir i want to see ur reviews


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutowarrior*
> 
> wow shilka your so pro , why dont u start ur own psu review website?


Because i have not reviewed this nor have i reviewed anything in here

Even says that on the first page


----------



## mikeaj

Maybe the correct answer is lack of funds / equipment.


----------



## kilo 40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you dont have anything useful to say others have not already said then go away
> 
> Another one that goes on my block list


oh wow.

thanks for letting me know to not take you seriously from now on.


----------



## ChrisPh

we should be thankfull that are people around like shilka helping with psu's, thats how i feel, dont get the point all those people hating.

Personally i own a cx500, cant say too good or too bad things, couldnt get stable oc's, bt not that i experienced random shutdowns, little noisy after 5 months of use but still wouldnt let it in my system for longer.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo 40*
> 
> oh wow.
> 
> thanks for letting me know to not take you seriously from now on.


When you get insulted enough there comes a point where you get fed up with it

Calling me names and other stuff and insults me because they dont like what i have to say

I really dont care anymore so if you dont want to take me seriously then thats your choice


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutowarrior*
> 
> wow shilka ur so pro!!!!!!!!!!!! u probably reviewed this psu thats why u know its crap.
> btw what is ur website sir i want to see ur reviews


----------



## [CyGnus]

Lets keep on topic guys, if you want to take Shilka's advice fine if not its your choice he is just trying to help us with is knowledge about PSU's that is far greater than most on this forum, insulting him will take you guys nowhere and will just spam the thread.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Almost every PSU nowadays is assembled in China, component resources are more or less the same between them using parts from specific ranges, and the same dozen of OEMs and known platforms are used from all manufacturers each time period.
> 
> So if Coolermaster for example prices their V series 850 watt power supply more than the Corsair AX860 or the Seasonic X KM3 850 equivalents, then there is no reason to get it. All 3 are the same internally and all are made by the same company. Getting the more expensive one doesn't make sense.


Let me start w/ an analogy ..... GMC sold the Envoy and Chevy sold the Trailblazer .... both are GMC companies and they both used many of the same parts .... the GMC Envoy sold for quite a premium above the Trailblazer, so did Envoy buyers overpay ? May features optional on the Trailblazer were standard on the Envoy .... some Envoy features were not available on the TB ..... some basic manufacturing details were different for example the front fenders on the Envoy were one piece with molded flares where the TB had two piece and a gasket. The latter design was subject to corrosion as road salt, slush and mud would collect at the gaskets.

So while many or even most of the components may be the same, without a careful takedown and detailed review, we can't always assume that various PSUs made by the same OEM are the same. So while buying by brand name may be a fool's errand, considering different OEM's, even basing purchase decisions by line while somewhat more reliable is oft unreliable also.... as we saw with the HX line ..... most were among the best ever sold but the HX 1050 and 1000 were just "average" performers. It should also be noted that while Channelwell makes most of the budget level CX and VX series, they also made the enthusiast level TX series and even the highly regarded HX series. Seasonic made the TXv2 series and the HX series froim 450 - 650 watts

The AX*60 series BTW isn't made by Seasonic, it's made by Flextronics....Seasonic made the 650, 750 and 850, Flextronics makes the 760i 860i, 1200 / 1200i.

And while many vendors buy "standard offerings" from OEMs, many prepare their own designs and then put those designs "out to bid" by OEM's. This is also true in other areas..... while Corsair's H series coolers for example are straight Asetek designs, Antec's coolers which are also built by Asetek and fundamentally based upon their OEM design, Asetec builds the Antec coolers in accordance with Antec's design and material criteria.

In short .....

1. There are PSU's which are terrible and should never be used.
2. There are budget level PSU's which are suitable for basic builds and if they meet the user's needs, there is no reason to spend more.
3. There are enthusiast level PSUs which will fit the needs of all but the most demanding users.
4. There are premium PSU but you are gonna pay for this level of quality.
5. Many vendors sell PSU's that fit into multiple categories above......the the better known brands for the most part avoid category 1.
6. While a "line" may usually be an indicator of which category a PSU falls in, there are exceptions to the rule.
7. OEM is not always a reliable indicator of quality as the OEM's also produce PSU's in multiple categories.


----------



## JambonJovi

This made me lol


----------



## twerk

*cough*

To be fair any power supply can blow. Just last week I saw a HCP Platinum blow and that's the best PSU on the market in my opinion. It is quite funny that they were both on the front page at the same time though.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> To be fair any power supply can blow. Just last week I saw a HCP Platinum blow and that's the best PSU on the market in my opinion.


That's true. Comes down to individual circumstances I suppose. Anything can happen.
There's always a higher risk of it happening with cheap components though.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I don't plan on overclocking the 780, not after being scared off by the Lightning, but I would like to overclock my CPU in the near future at the very least. Will the CX600M be able to handle a CPU OC to 4.0-4.4 and the PNY GTX 780 at stock settings?


The ATX Specification requires no more than 5% voltage variation. If the numbers you quoted are correct and consistent, that's not likely to be the problem. Have you looked in event viewer ?

A 4670k can draw as much as 135 watts depending on voltage required at even 4.4 GHz and a 780 can reach close to 300. While the 670's were perhaps the best value hi performance product ever released (the Asus 670 got a 10.0 rating from techpowerup, only one ever) the 570 and 770 have not shined as far as OC'ing goes. If ya looking at a 780 and concerned about cooling as well as performance, read this:

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4639/10/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-asus-vs-evga-vs-inno3d-vs-msi-conclusion


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> The AX*60 series BTW isn't made by Seasonic, it's made by Flextronics....Seasonic made the 650, 750 and 850, Flextronics makes the 760i 860i, 1200 / 1200i.


Not exactly.
AX650/750/850 = Seasonic
AX760/860 = Seasonic
AX760i/860i/1200/1200i = Flextronics


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I didn't list the 760 and 860 (no "i") as I had thought they were out of production.... hadn't seen them for ages but looking on newegg, I see that they are back, my bad.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The platform is called DSAII


It is based off of the DSAII, but the DSAII typically doesn't have the Japanese primary, has a smaller main transformer than what the CX uses for each wattaage and the 600W actually uses four FETs on the SR as opposed to the stock two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The rest are cheap CapXon´s which is pretty much the worst you can put into it


Trust me. There are A LOT worse out there than CapXon. At least the CX is actively cooled.


----------



## PsyM4n

Yeah, Corsair tends to enhance the components compared to the defaults of each platform. I've encountered it with their Seasonic units too. Sometimes the caps are bigger, sometimes the fets are stronger, sometimes it's something like bigger transformers or a combination of things.

But seriously, in the US you can get a gold unit with "japanese" caps for like 10-20$ more. Outside the US, Corsair units tend to be quite overpriced, to the point that they cost the same as some gold units with "japanese" caps from other manufacturers.

If you make a budget oriented purchase (the kind of purchase someone who'd get a cx would do) there is no point to go for it, apart from brand preference, which is the point of this thread.
If budget is not a concern, then you might as well go all out and get something exotic with catchy features and the likes, so that you can show off more efficiently and such.


----------



## mikeaj

For all the talk of the Samxon caps in the original CX 430/500/600 (which are like 3-4 years old with 2 year warranty), there haven't seemed to have been a lot of failures, right?

Current units have higher efficiency too.


----------



## TopicClocker

To be honest I think the Corsair CX are average, they're not terrible, and they're not great.
You can overclock on them but it really depends on the components you're using and how much power you're pulling with it.
It would probably be just fine for mid-range systems, but if you've got high-end components like an R9 290 or a 780 you may want something better.


----------



## eXXon

Bought the CX600 (480W on the 12V line) since release cause it was the cheapest one (where I live) with two PCI-E connectors and it powered a PII 965 / 5870 for over three years. It's still working nicely.

It didn't allow for much OCs on a GTX580 but I think that was more due to the low output rather than shoddy caps.

NA & Europe get a lot of other options but that's not always the case in the rest of the world (unless you pay a premium to get it shipped).


----------



## SmOgER

The OP should include transient and hold-up tests where it pretty much fails.
While ripple and voltage regulations are pretty good on this PSU.


----------



## JR88

Hahaha


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> The OP should include transient and hold-up tests where it pretty much fails.
> While ripple and voltage regulations are pretty good on this PSU.


Pretty sure this isn't necroing on my part. But seeing your post made me remember something.

A truck hit a power line not too long ago and it affected both of our apartments. Our apartments run from the same source, our apartments are even interlinked geographically. Anyway, his system kicked off and mine didn't. I forget what PSU he has, but it's some cheap little turd. It's fine for the i3 and GT 640 he's running. But it really impressed me about my unit that it stayed on even though all the lights, my microwave, and monitor (essentially everything in my apartment) flickered for a second.


----------



## fido

thanks for the info it was helpful


----------



## shilka

The OP has been tweaked and updated with more info


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

IDK man... some of it I agree with, and a lot of it I don't. We can all agree that it is not a great PSU. But what makes it great is how affordable it is. This thing is cheap! $35-$40 is what you pay for a CX600M and you get an average PSU that will last you a couple years. Its not a long term solution by any means, but considering the cost, if you have to go with a CX PSU to fit something more important into your build like an SSD or the next step up GPU, then you should go with a CX. There is nothing majorly wrong with the PSU. It works and it will power your system, even a moderately high end one.

I used the CX600M with an i5-4670k + GTX780, a higher end system that most people who not think of pairing the CX series PSUs with. But the fact of the matter is, if I had went with a different PSU, that is held in higher regard than I wouldn't have been able to afford an SSD. I was able to hit 4.7Ghz @ 1.275v on my CPU and +100Mhz Core, +250Mhz Memory on my GPU without adding extra voltage. When I upgraded to an EVGA SuperNOVA G2, I was getting the same exact results. I am damn happy that I bought a CX and those who own one should not be shamed into thinking it is a bad PSU.
It is still rocking in my friend's i5-4440 / R9 280 build and he has no issues.

I just don't think all of this hatred is warranted and no one should feel bad about owning this PSU.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

'Hatred' and 'Feeling Bad' are not what we are saying. This unit has lower end components that aren't made of the same quality that you might see in something like a quality Seasonic or Super Flower unit. The point of this thread is to try to show people that the CX isn't this awesome series that can handle anything. There is a reason why it costs that little.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 'Hatred' and 'Feeling Bad' are not what we are saying. This unit has lower end components that aren't made of the same quality that you might see in something like a quality Seasonic or Super Flower unit. The point of this thread is to try to show people that the CX isn't this awesome series that can handle anything. There is a reason why it costs that little.


Just because it has lower quality components, doesn't mean it is not capable of powering and overclocking relatively high end builds.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I wouldn't trust it to do so. Lower quality components aren't going to last as long under that same load as a unit with quality parts.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I wouldn't trust it to do so. Lower quality components are going to last as long under that same load as a unit with quality parts.


You mean they are not going to last as long right?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yup sorry. Just woke up without too much sleep.


----------



## noobee

I want to build an Intel LGA1150 system w/ G3258 eventually. I was hoping to swap some old parts in to make the build more affordable. My PSU is the HX520W so it's old and I think the warranty is expired. Is it a bad idea to do this? Does it *really* need a new psu? I don't know anything about power supplies and what I've read online is that Corsair has really slipped in the psu dept. I really want a modular psu and I was initially looking to do a mini-itx build. But, right now, I'm just trying to have a cheaper system. A mini-itx mobo can go into an ATX or mATX case, right? I thought the cpu, DDR3 (memory) and (maybe) mobo is easiest or most convenient to swap into new parts.

But, I also read that having an old power supply is not wise because once it starts failing, it can effect the parts it's connected to, like the mobo. My current psu seems to be running okay so far, knock on wood, though.

Please advise.... what should one look for? How do you know if the quality of components is good for each psu you consider? :-/ Most of them are from China, anyway, so how can it vary so widely?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> I want to build an Intel LGA1150 system w/ G3258 eventually. I was hoping to swap some old parts in to make the build more affordable. My PSU is the HX520W so it's old and I think the warranty is expired. Is it a bad idea to do this? Does it *really* need a new psu? I don't know anything about power supplies and what I've read online is that Corsair has really slipped in the psu dept. I really want a modular psu and I was initially looking to do a mini-itx build. But, right now, I'm just trying to have a cheaper system. A mini-itx mobo can go into an ATX or mATX case, right? I thought the cpu, DDR3 (memory) and (maybe) mobo is easiest or most convenient to swap into new parts.
> 
> But, I also read that having an old power supply is not wise because once it starts failing, it can effect the parts it's connected to, like the mobo. My current psu seems to be running okay so far, knock on wood, though.
> 
> Please advise.... what should one look for? How do you know if the quality of components is good for each psu you consider? :-/ Most of them are from China, anyway, so how can it vary so widely?


Unless you want to read reviews on every PSU you are looking at you should ask someone who knows whats good and what it bad, but you really should make a new thread this is a thread about the CX and only the CX.
Its not like i dont want to help you but you should make a new thread.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You could ask here for faster help.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you want to read reviews on every PSU you are looking at you should ask someone who knows whats good and what it bad, but you really should make a new thread this is a thread about the CX and only the CX.
> Its not like i dont want to help you but you should make a new thread.


No problem. It's an interesting thread. I was considering the CX 430M for a build a while ago...but, I read about QC issues on another site.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> No problem. It's an interesting thread. I was considering the CX 430M for a build a while ago...but, I read about QC issues on another site.


Its not a 430 watts PSU if you are not aware its a 380 watts PSU.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not a 430 watts PSU if you are not aware its a 380 watts PSU.


Don't want to start an argument, but isn't the total PSU power determinated by the combined output of all xV lines, not just the 12V?
We know that high end PSUs can output at least some 95% on the 12V line of advertised total PSU power, but the whole industry kinda just got used to the idea that more often than not, total PSU output won't reflect the strength of 12V line in 1:1 ratio.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Don't want to start an argument, but isn't the total PSU power determinated by the combined output of all xV lines, not just the 12V?
> We know that high end PSUs can output at least some 95% on the 12V line of advertised total PSU power, but the whole industry kinda just got used to the idea that more often than not, total PSU output won't reflect the strength of 12V line in 1:1 ratio.


If you buy a 430 watts PSU you would expect it to be able to do all or close to all of that on the 12v rail, adding all all rails together does not make it more powerfull so i a way they are cheating you as you buying a 380 watts PSU not a 430 watts.
Now if they sold it as a 380 watts PSU i would not have a problem with it.

If you bought something like an Seasonic X 660 watts and it can only 500 watts on the 12v rail would you not be annoyed by that?


----------



## TELVM

Come on Shilka, you need to relax a bit man.

*Gabriel Torres* empirically managed *432W* from +12V only (517W total):



^ and that was the v2 version, rated @ 336W max on +12V. The current v2.3 is rated @ 384W max on +12V.

The CX430 ain't any technological wonder but it's a reasonably decent unexpensive PSU.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

All of them are reasonably decent, inexpensive PSUs and that's why they are so damn popular!

Telling people to not buy Corsair CX PSUs because they aren't top of the line, or their rated specs aren't exactly 600W is ludicrous. And just because their rated specs aren't exact is not the end of the world either. GPU manufacturers always grossly overestimate what the required PSU wattage needs to be, so it ends up cancelling each other out.

Anyone who wants to buy a CX PSU should do so with confidence, and that they are getting a solid PSU for what they paid.


----------



## Quarazhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> All of them are reasonably decent, inexpensive PSUs and that's why they are so damn popular!
> 
> Telling people to not buy Corsair CX PSUs because they aren't top of the line, or their rated specs aren't exactly 600W is ludicrous. And just because their rated specs aren't exact is not the end of the world either. GPU manufacturers always grossly overestimate what the required PSU wattage needs to be, so it ends up cancelling each other out.
> 
> Anyone who wants to buy a CX PSU should do so with confidence, and that they are getting a solid PSU for what they paid.


Sorry but rated specs should be exactly what they put out, if your car was advertised with 150 hp you'd want those 150 hp not 130 hp.


----------



## Klocek001

Compared to those premium 550-850 PSUs the XFX Core series is dirt cheap and still better than CX. You wouldn't say Palit Jetstream is as good as GB Windforce, even though they're not the most expensive and cost about the same.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quarazhi*
> 
> Sorry but rated specs should be exactly what they put out, if your car was advertised with 150 hp you'd want those 150 hp not 130 hp.


A car costs $30,000.

A PSU $30.

Is the car still going to get you from A to B? Yes.

Is the CX PSU still going to adequately power your PC? Yes.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quarazhi*
> 
> Sorry but rated specs should be exactly what they put out, if your car was advertised with 150 hp you'd want those 150 hp not 130 hp.


And the CX puts out what it's rated for. And, as TELVM points out, then some.


----------



## TELVM

CX430 would be better without Jun Fus _(oh Deer!







)_ onboard.

That said, +12V regulation and +12V ripple are outstanding for an inexpensive group regulated PSU.



















(_Hardwareluxx_)


----------



## Quarazhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> A car costs $30,000.
> 
> A PSU $30.
> 
> Is the car still going to get you from A to B? Yes.
> 
> Is the CX PSU still going to adequately power your PC? Yes.


You didn't understand what I mean't with that example.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> And the CX puts out what it's rated for. And, as TELVM points out, then some.


Neither did you.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quarazhi*
> 
> You didn't understand what I mean't with that example.
> Neither did you.


Well... since multiple people don't get your example... maybe you should rephrase it so we can comprehend where you're coming from instead of just telling everyone they don't understand.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Well... since multiple people don't get your example... maybe you should rephrase it so we can comprehend where you're coming from instead of just telling everyone they don't understand.


Agreed.

People buy cars that say more horsepower on the sticker than what they are getting at the wheels. There's a difference between HP at the crank, and HP at the wheels. You CAN get 150HP at the crank, but you're GOING to get less at the wheels. We can thank drivetrain inefficiencies for that. That example certainly doesn't apply to PSUs that well though.


----------



## Klocek001

If you want to buy a CX then by all means go for it. It took me two dead 290s to understand a difference between a low end PSU and high end psu. Sometimes you'll have to see for yourself to believe.


----------



## Jedson3614

Can you explain the graph again, I don't get why the blue line was jumping so much and then straightens out, can you explain this in further detail. I had a hard time reading the graph and understanding it based on what you were saying.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can you explain the graph again, I don't get why the blue line was jumping so much and then straightens out, can you explain this in further detail. I had a hard time reading the graph and understanding it based on what you were saying.




This one?
Blue sine wave line is AC power. The white vertical line indicates when power was cut from the power supply.
The yellow line horizontal is power produced from PSU, and the yellow vertical line indicates when power stopped being produced.

He's saying it should continue producing power "good" for 16ms by ATX spec, but it only does for 6.8ms.

The Blue line goes up and down because its AC, Alternating current, It will look like a sine wave on an o-scope. 50-60Hz on average is normal range.

This is horribly worded and will probably be ripped to shreds but idc im tired.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
> Blue sine wave line is AC power. The white vertical line indicates when power was cut from the power supply.
> The yellow line horizontal is power produced from PSU, and the yellow vertical line indicates when power stopped being produced.
> 
> He's saying it should continue producing power "good" for 16ms by ATX spec, but it only does for 6.8ms.
> 
> The Blue line goes up and down because its AC, Alternating current, It will look like a sine wave on an o-scope. 50-60Hz on average is normal range.
> 
> This is horribly worded and will probably be ripped to shreds but idc im tired.


No. You did fine.


----------



## Jedson3614

No that makes more sense to me after explaining it a bit more, the only question I had left was then well the 6.90 ms is that the delta between the white and yellow line and where the delay comes from, so the shorter the delay the better the psu handles power?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> No. You did fine.


OT:
I got some power supplies I'd like to send you one day.. Maybe in a few months. They're the kind that go pop.

BOT:
Cool.


----------



## FlashFir

Aha JonnyGuru is here! I get to see what's in his rig...









I use the CX430 all the time in my friends builds... They're often in the $600 range meaning I get them an i3 + 6870/5850/7950 something of the sorts. Haven't built one recently but it'd be an i3 + a 280x or 770 or something...


----------



## aDyerSituation

Late to the party but I want to say I have a cx 600 in a system going strong for 5 years


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> No that makes more sense to me after explaining it a bit more, the only question I had left was then well the 6.90 ms is that the delta between the white and yellow line and where the delay comes from, so the shorter the delay the better the psu handles power?


No. It took 6.9ms for the power delivery to drop to 0. If your house or apartment get a quick power issue like when a truck hit power lines on the main street, this PSU will not be able to keep the computer running for the current to kick back in. My Rosewill Capstone held up during that time, but my friend's computer did not. He has some cheap PSU and now it is experiencing freezes and hang-ups.(It's not a CX).


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
> Blue sine wave line is AC power. The white vertical line indicates when power was cut from the power supply.
> The yellow line horizontal is power produced from PSU, and the yellow vertical line indicates when power stopped being produced.
> 
> He's saying it should continue producing power "good" for 16ms by ATX spec, but it only does for 6.8ms.
> 
> The Blue line goes up and down because its AC, Alternating current, It will look like a sine wave on an o-scope. 50-60Hz on average is normal range.
> 
> This is horribly worded and will probably be ripped to shreds but idc im tired.


I understood that beautifully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> No. It took 6.9ms for the power delivery to drop to 0. If your house or apartment get a quick power issue like when a truck hit power lines on the main street, this PSU will not be able to keep the computer running for the current to kick back in. My Rosewill Capstone held up during that time, but my friend's computer did not. He has some cheap PSU and now it is experiencing freezes and hang-ups.(It's not a CX).


Always, always, always plug your PSU into a surge protector and not directly into the wall.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Always, always, always plug your PSU into a surge protector and not directly into the wall.


He was giving a real life example of the benefit of a longer "hold up time". Truck hit an electric pole which caused a quick few millisecond outage. His quality power supply was able to hold up the power within those few milliseconds; within enough time for the AC to kick back so his computer never shutdown but his friend's el-cheapo power supply shutdown. It wasn't a power surge.

But yes. Plug your PSU into a surge protector.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> He was giving a real life example of the benefit of a longer "hold up time". Truck hit an electric pole which caused a quick few millisecond outage. His quality power supply was able to hold up the power within those few milliseconds; within enough time for the AC to kick back so his computer never shutdown but his friend's el-cheapo power supply shutdown. It wasn't a power surge.
> 
> But yes. Plug your PSU into a surge protector.


Yes, I get that. My message is the same as yours, plug your PSU into a surge protector no matter the quality of your PSU. I live in FL, on the coast and I constantly experience power outages. I have an EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850, a very high end PSU. Even though the hold up time is better than most, it still doesn't prevent me from losing power, it happens. It is plugged into a surge protect and even when I lose power, I never have any problems with my computer running slower or anything.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Got a UPS now. My apartments wiring is extremely bad.


----------



## shilka

As i have said time and time again the CX is not crap trash or bad its alright if you are broke and / or cant find anything better or if its for an office / media PC or some other type of lower end PC.
Am a bit sick of those that claim that all i do is bash the CX, all i have pretty much said is dont use it in high end gaming rigs get something better if you are building a $1000 gaming rig.


----------



## Quarazhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Well... since multiple people don't get your example... maybe you should rephrase it so we can comprehend where you're coming from instead of just telling everyone they don't understand.


Well it is pretty simple to understand..


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> As i have said time and time again the CX is not crap trash or bad its alright if you are broke and / or cant find anything better or if its for an office / media PC or some other type of lower end PC.
> Am a bit sick of those that claim that all i do is bash the CX, all i have pretty much said is dont use it in high end gaming rigs get something better if you are building a $1000 gaming rig.


The name of this thread is "Why you should not buy a CX PSU."

I have used it in my high end gaming rig, and so have many others. It is not as bad of a PSU as you make it out to be. It is serviceable. It gets the job done.


----------



## Jedson3614

NO one here can argue that regardless of the psu you are not going to spend 1000 dollars or more and skimp out on the psu and get a cheap psu. That logic is completely backwards, even if you don't overclock. You need constant stable reliable power especially if you have a high end motherboard with new chokes and a decent vrm. Your psu feeds all of your expensive system hardware. If you skimp out on psu will it deliver power to your board sure, but at a price. If you ever decide to overclock and do any extensive loads you are going to quickly find out your system delivery of power is not up to par with a good psu and all Japanese capacitors. Corsair even says on the site low to medium gaming or office work. I would be hard pressed to see a great overclock if any at all from this PSU. The whole idea behind building a high end rig is to ensure you have all the best possible hardware while trying to keep cost down. The PSU is not an area to skimp on. Then you have enthusiasts who need the latest and greatest. If you are doing basic gaming and nothing serious then this psu would work great for you. This power supply is not the worst out there but its not good either. They don't even use all jap capacitors, you can verify this on the site, like he pointed out they are bad ones.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> NO one here can argue that regardless of the psu you are not going to spend 1000 dollars or more and skimp out on the psu and get a cheap psu. That logic is completely backwards, even if you don't overclock. You need constant stable reliable power especially if you have a high end motherboard with new chokes and a decent vrm. Your psu feeds all of your expensive system hardware. If you skimp out on psu will it deliver power to your board sure, but at a price. If you ever decide to overclock and do any extensive loads you are going to quickly find out your system delivery of power is not up to par with a good psu and all Japanese capacitors. Corsair even says on the site low to medium gaming or office work. I would be hard pressed to see a great overclock if any at all from this PSU. The whole idea behind building a high end rig is to ensure you have all the best possible hardware while trying to keep cost down. The PSU is not an area to skimp on. Then you have enthusiasts who need the latest and greatest. If you are doing basic gaming and nothing serious then this psu would work great for you. This power supply is not the worst out there but its not good either. They don't even use all jap capacitors, you can verify this on the site, like he pointed out they are bad ones.


I had a $1000 budget when I first built my PC. In order to fit a GTX 780 in, that means I had to go with a lower end PSU and case. I made it fit, I used the CX600M for 6 months without problem, achieved the same overclocks on both CPU and GPU with the CX as with the EVGA G2 SuperNOVA 850.

This PSU is *FINE*!


----------



## junkerde

yes, but is the VP450 psu fine? does it output the right power?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> yes, but is the VP450 psu fine? does it output the right power?


Antec VP?


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Antec VP?


yep thats it, tahts the one im talking about

does it even give you near 450?


----------



## shilka

There are 4 Antec VP 450 watts so which one?
And you can find info and reviews on it here
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There are 4 Antec VP 405 watts so which one?
> And you can find info and reviews on it here
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm


no dude

tehre is only ONE VP450

you said VP405, im saying VP450, theres only one


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> no dude
> 
> *THERE* is only ONE VP450
> 
> you said VP405, im saying VP450, theres only one


Not everyone includes the last letter when talking about power supplies - There are three four variations of the 450w though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> no dude
> 
> tehre is only ONE VP450
> 
> you said VP405, im saying VP450, theres only one


It was a typo, and no there is 4

VP450
VP450P
VP450F
VPF450


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was a typo, and no there is 4
> 
> VP450
> VP450P
> VP450F
> VPF450


does that actually reach near 450 watts?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I had a $1000 budget when I first built my PC. In order to fit a GTX 780 in, that means I had to go with a lower end PSU and case. I made it fit, I used the CX600M for 6 months without problem, achieved the same overclocks on both CPU and GPU with the CX as with the EVGA G2 SuperNOVA 850.
> 
> This PSU is *FINE*!


Yes, this PSU _can_ do that. No one is arguing that (or no one should be). What I've been trying to say is that since some of the parts inside are cheaper, they can give out a little faster than better parts. Like if you ran that rig for a year the capacitors would start wearing out. You might need to change around your overclock settings, or might notice a freeze when putting load on it.
Or after putting on a large load, say 90% of the unit for a full day, the same could happen. _Could_


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yes, this PSU _can_ do that. No one is arguing that (or no one should be). What I've been trying to say is that since some of the parts inside are cheaper, they can give out a little faster than better parts. Like if you ran that rig for a year the capacitors would start wearing out. You might need to change around your overclock settings, or might notice a freeze when putting load on it.
> Or after putting on a large load, say 90% of the unit for a full day, the same could happen. _Could_


Anytime I drive my car I _could_ get in an accident. Doesn't mean I don't drive. Of course you do things to mitigate the risk, but it is just not fair to say that this PSU is bad, and not capable of overclocking or lasting its full warranty length. I don't know anywhere else where you can get a 600W semi-modular, Bronze Certified PSU for $35 that comes with the same 3 year warranty that many other PSUs in the same range come with.

You cannot say that small hitches in your computer are a result of the PSU without knowing the true cause. My high end computer hitches occasionally when loading something from my HDD and not my SSD. Oh wait, that must be my SuperNOVA G2 causing the problem!

Who maxes out their system to 90% load for a full day? Games can tax the system hard, but its not going to be a consistent 90% load. Also, a single CPU + GPU, both overclocked with lots of extras in the system like SSDs, LEDs, Fans, etc.. is only going to draw around 450W, and thats being stressed to the absolute freaking max, 100% load on both CPU and GPU. Games don't come close to that.

It's a fine PSU, it worked great for me, and continues to work well in my friend's i5 and R9 290 build. If at any time he encounters a problem and it ends up to be a result of the CX PSU, I will rush to this thread and issue a mea culpa, but for the time being, stop dumping on the CX PSU, its not deserving of all the hate.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm not hating on the unit. I was also not talking specifically about the 600W model. I also know that a PSU is not going to be at a 90% load. Others use that argument all the time. I always try to counter it, but they tune me out.

I've been trying to say this for a few posts now:

CX is not my first suggestion. I am not hating on it. I am only advising that the unit is not as good as say a Rosewill Capstone or the Cooler Master V550S.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> ... VP450
> VP450P
> VP450F
> VPF450
> 
> does that actually reach near 450 watts?


*553 (528 from +12V) as a matter of fact*.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Anytime I drive my car I _could_ get in an accident. Doesn't mean I don't drive. Of course you do things to mitigate the risk, but it is just not fair to say that this PSU is bad, and not capable of overclocking or lasting its full warranty length. I don't know anywhere else where you can get a 600W semi-modular, Bronze Certified PSU for $35 that comes with the same 3 year warranty that many other PSUs in the same range come with.
> 
> You cannot say that small hitches in your computer are a result of the PSU without knowing the true cause. My high end computer hitches occasionally when loading something from my HDD and not my SSD. Oh wait, that must be my SuperNOVA G2 causing the problem!
> 
> Who maxes out their system to 90% load for a full day? Games can tax the system hard, but its not going to be a consistent 90% load. Also, a single CPU + GPU, both overclocked with lots of extras in the system like SSDs, LEDs, Fans, etc.. is only going to draw around 450W, and thats being stressed to the absolute freaking max, 100% load on both CPU and GPU. Games don't come close to that.
> 
> It's a fine PSU, it worked great for me, and continues to work well in my friend's i5 and R9 290 build. If at any time he encounters a problem and it ends up to be a result of the CX PSU, I will rush to this thread and issue a mea culpa, but for the time being, stop dumping on the CX PSU, its not deserving of all the hate.


600W Semi-modular for $35? That sounds suspicious to me. Like if it were one of those Ultra or Diablotek PSUs that advertise 800W for $50 or something. I use a CX430 for a little i3-2105 machine with a 760. It runs perfectly fine for that. Would I trust a CX supply with my 4790K and 980? *no way in hell.* They are budget PSUs with cheaper components that do great in lower-end or mid-range applications, but once you start getting up into the higher range, then I suggest getting a PSU that will support that. Doesn't have to be a PSU with a high wattage, but one with good internal components. When I built my first computer i didn't skip out on my PSU and got a TX650v2. Those things were amazing.

See it's like this: It's like having an amazing, toned, athletic body, but your heart is a budget heart. Sure it may pump enough blood and oxygen to your fabulous body now, but for how long? And what if a mean-spirited person comes around the corner one day and scares the hell out of you? Will your heart be able to withstand the sudden heart rate spike or will you be spooked ded?


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 600W Semi-modular for $35? That sounds suspicious to me. Like if it were one of those Ultra or Diablotek PSUs that advertise 800W for $50 or something. I use a CX430 for a little i3-2105 machine with a 760. It runs perfectly fine for that. Would I trust a CX supply with my 4790K and 980? *no way in hell.* They are budget PSUs with cheaper components that do great in lower-end or mid-range applications, but once you start getting up into the higher range, then I suggest getting a PSU that will support that. Doesn't have to be a PSU with a high wattage, but one with good internal components. When I built my first computer i didn't skip out on my PSU and got a TX650v2. Those things were amazing.
> 
> See it's like this: It's like having an amazing, toned, athletic body, but your heart is a budget heart. Sure it may pump enough blood and oxygen to your fabulous body now, but for how long? And what if a mean-spirited person comes around the corner one day and scares the hell out of you? Will your heart be able to withstand the sudden heart rate spike or will you be spooked ded?


Its $65 with a $30 MIR. It is a much better PSU than Thermaltake, Ultra, Diablotek, etc.. those are very bad PSUs in comparison to the CX.

That is a nice analogy and all, but its an exaggeration. It doesn't use the best components, but it also doesn't use the worst. It will work just fine with high end components. Keep in mind that a 980 is a low TDP card, I think 165W? Compare that to my 250W GTX 780.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

A little off topic, but Maxwell has blown my mind.

EDIT: On topic now. The reason why the CX is still a decent buy is the ripple/regulation. It is superb for such a low priced unit.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> A little off topic, but Maxwell has blown my mind.
> 
> EDIT: On topic now. The reason why the CX is still a decent buy is the ripple/regulation. It is superb for such a low priced unit.


Exactly, and those are the most important factors when determining the quality of a PSU.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> *553 (528 from +12V) as a matter of fact*.


i dont want to interpret it wrong, but sn tthat when its overloaded and it could possibly damage the psu? i mean i wouldnt get a card rated for 500 and even try right? if thats what its saying, but im just gglad to know atleast it pulls the right power


----------



## Chargeit

I have a CX500 and CX500M.

The CX500 is in my back up gaming rig. I had the CX500M in my rig at first, then my ol'ladys rig. I have since replaced her CX500M with a RM850 that was itself a RMA from a TX850M.

I have had zero issues with both of my CX500's. They powered my systems fine with minor overclocks.

Sure, they may not be designed for 24/7 heavy usage, but at the price point I'm not sure what is to be expected. I personally don't suggest the CX units in mid - high end builds, but, for low end builds where every penny matters, well I already know that they do just fine.

Don't get too crazy with your OC, toss a high end GPU in with it, or try to fold/mine with them and you should be good. If you want to get into heavy OC'ing or higher end components later on, then move to a proper PSU.

They're basic/entry level PSU. For the price, they're what you should expect. I think I got both of my CX500's for $30 - $34 after "MIR" and have yet to have a issue.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> *553 (528 from +12V) as a matter of fact*.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to interpret it wrong, but sn tthat when its overloaded and it could possibly damage the psu? i mean i wouldnt get a card rated for 500 and even try right? if thats what its saying, but im just gglad to know atleast it pulls the right power
Click to expand...

Sure, that was an overload test to see how much power the PSU can really deliver before the protection triggers and shuts it down, or it explodes _(it just shut down without exploding)_. It's a hazardous test for professionals only, don't try this at home!

But the fact that it can deliver 553W, and survive, should answer your question: _"does that actually reach near 450 watts?"._


----------



## AIIE

I ordered the Cooler Master VS650 instead of my initial Corsair CX600M and now I check ripple measurement.

Corsair CX600M:


CM VS but 550w version:


Is the CM VS even worse than the Corsair CX in many results?

I am disappointed because I expect the CM VS to be a higher quality PSU than Corsair CX in any aspects. It is also from the recommended PSU list:
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies#user_600-699W

And I am afraid right now because of such ripple measurements of the CM VS.

I saw on the Tom's Hardware forum that SSD will not be reliable with the CX600M:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2109845/corsair-cx600m-bad-quality-psu.html#13120023
and that ripples are bad for SSD:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2109845/corsair-cx600m-bad-quality-psu.html#13123409

So, the CM VS in many tests has even worse ripples than the Corsair CX! Will the Cooler Master VS650 do any harm for components in the PC? (i7 4790k CPU, GTX970 GPU) Will a SSD be not reliable with the CM VS?

The CM VS will be my second attempt to buy a PSU. First one was the Corsair CX600M and I decided to not even install it after I read this thread and many others about CX600M. And the CM VS on the level of low quality, same as the Corsair CX? Should I replace the Cooler Master VS650 too after CX600M?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The ripple in both units are very good. The main part about the CX is the quality of parts in it are worse than what is inside the CM VS unit (IIRC). Ripple at those levels are nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

This thread has allowed me to see the error of my ways.

I had bought a CX600M for use in a G3258/Z97 build with a single GPU. Now that I know how terrible it is, it's going right back to Newegg.

However, since I can't afford a different PSU, I'll have to reuse my old PSU - an Ultra LS600.

I've used this LS600 for about 4 years powering an OC'd G6950 coupled to an HD 6950, and later an OC'd i5-655k with the same HD 6950.

Since it could handle them just fine, it'll work with the new build just fine too. The age isn't even a worry - it has a lifetime warranty!

Thank you Shilka, you've been a big help! /sarcasm


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> This thread has allowed me to see the error of my ways.
> 
> I had bought a CX600M for use in a G3258/Z97 build with a single GPU. Now that I know how terrible it is, it's going right back to Newegg.
> 
> However, since I can't afford a different PSU, I'll have to reuse my old PSU - an Ultra LS600.
> 
> I've used this LS600 for about 4 years powering an OC'd G6950 coupled to an HD 6950, and later an OC'd i5-655k with the same HD 6950.
> 
> Since it could handle them just fine, it'll work with the new build just fine too. The age isn't even a worry - it has a lifetime warranty!
> 
> Thank you Shilka, you've been a big help! /sarcasm


>Ultra LS600

LOL
















Have fun with that. The company I'm at used to have dozens of these on the field. All of them dead. ALL OF THEM. Took out about 8 or so machines on their way out too.

edit: saw you "/sarcasm" afterwards. I'll still keep the images here to show some cheap PSU carnage for teh lulz.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> >Ultra LS600
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with that. The company I'm at used to have dozens of these on the field. All of them dead. ALL OF THEM. Took out about 8 or so machines on their way out too.
> 
> edit: saw you "/sarcasm" afterwards. I'll still keep the images here to show some cheap PSU carnage for teh lulz.


The part about using an LS600 for 4 years in overclocked builds was completely true, though. Same model you pictured.
At full blower when gaming, I figure I was pulling around 430W through it. Counting idle time, [email protected], and mining, it's got to have over 20,000 hours on it.


^ Early build version. OC'd G6950 mated with a GT220 1GB.


^ Late build version. OC'd i5-655k mated with an HD 6950 2GB. In this picture, every available connector on the PSU except 1 is in use. Adapters and splitters everywhere. Mass hysteria.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I ordered the Cooler Master VS650 instead of my initial Corsair CX600M and now I check ripple measurement.
> 
> Corsair CX600M:
> 
> 
> CM VS but 550w version:
> 
> 
> Is the CM VS even worse than the Corsair CX in many results?
> 
> I am disappointed because I expect the CM VS to be a higher quality PSU than Corsair CX in any aspects. It is also from the recommended PSU list:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies#user_600-699W
> 
> And I am afraid right now because of such ripple measurements of the CM VS.
> 
> I saw on the Tom's Hardware forum that SSD will not be reliable with the CX600M:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2109845/corsair-cx600m-bad-quality-psu.html#13120023
> and that ripples are bad for SSD:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2109845/corsair-cx600m-bad-quality-psu.html#13123409
> 
> So, the CM VS in many tests has even worse ripples than the Corsair CX! Will the Cooler Master VS650 do any harm for components in the PC? (i7 4790k CPU, GTX970 GPU) Will a SSD be not reliable with the CM VS?
> 
> The CM VS will be my second attempt to buy a PSU. First one was the Corsair CX600M and I decided to not even install it after I read this thread and many others about CX600M. And the CM VS on the level of low quality, same as the Corsair CX? Should I replace the Cooler Master VS650 too after CX600M?


Ripple is not everything build quality matters a lot as well, and its the 12v rail that the matters most when it comes to ripple, and the Cooler Master V DOES have better ripple on the 12v rail so it is better.
12v rail is 90% of your system the other 10% are the 5v and 3,3v rail


Spoiler: RANT! 30 for everyone else in the thread



I dont know why everyone cant seem to understand the clear and plain english text in the OP, i have never said the CX was bad was trash or any such words its not, there is stuff that are much much worse out there so no the CX is not bad its average at best and mediocre at WORST.
Its cheap for a reason as its not all that great as some Corsair fanboys hype it up to be and thats the reason i made this thread not to bash the CX but to give everyone information thats its not that good as its been hyped up to be.

Should you buy this if you are broke or cant find anything better or should you buy it for a HTPC / Office PC / other lower end stressed PC YES! its fine for that, should you use it in a $1000 high end gaming PC with overclocks NO!!! thats just being cheap and lazy and you SHOULD get something better if you are spending that much money.

Thats all i have pretty much said yet there are still many that come in here and complain about that i dont have any right to tell anyone that they should not buy a CX for high end gaming rigs, well guess what i can and i have and i will if you dont like it tough luck its called freedom of speech.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

shilka, there is an invisible "/sarcasm" in his post. He colored it white which is why it's hard to see.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> shilka, there is an invisible "/sarcasm" in his post. He colored it white which is why it's hard to see.


The rant 30 is meant for everyone else in the thread not him.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> shilka, there is an invisible "/sarcasm" in his post. He colored it white which is why it's hard to see.


Hey now. It's the background color of the board, which is not white. Plus it shows up when quoted. I put effort into my comedy.

Seriously though, I have been gettin' a bit of a hard time here and elsewhere about buyin' a CX-series PSU. I'm building a $500 PC. I'm going to be overclocking, so I want power headroom. I didn't want to use the LS600 because I'm re-using an old case with bad cable management. I didn't want to spend a fifth of the budget on a PSU.

I'm quite tempted to say "screw it" and run the LS600 anyways. At least then all I'll hear is "it's going to blow up!" instead of "well for $20 more you should have got this this this or this".

I mean, I've had people say the SuperNOVA NEX series is better than the Corsair CX-series. That's just crazy talk.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

$500? Sure, use a CX with it. It'll get the job done. Overclocking CPU a bit is still going to be fine with that unit. It's when you go for a serious CPU OC or GPU OC where _*I*_ say no. Others have different opinions on it, which is fine.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Shiika, what a load of crap. You are constantly bashing the CX, and you are telling people to avoid it. The freaking name of the thread is "Why you should not buy a Corsair CX"

It worked great in my $1,000 build and I achieve the same overclock on the CX600M as I do on my EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850. Is it recommended to use it in a $1,000 build? No, but can you do it? Yes. Are you going to expect to get 10 years out of the CX? Absolutely not, but to get a good 2-3 years out of it, is reasonable, and what you should be able to expect. No other PSU at the same price offers better value. Also, CapXoms are not "pretty much the worst you can put into it." There are much worse capacitors out there.

It is middle of the pack. That doesn't make it bad, and that doesn't mean you should avoid it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Seems as if this thread has served its purpose and is only now a magnet for pointless arguments. Closed.


----------



## briank

*


----------



## KeyOfVoid

*Help*

I can't locate the switch to change the AC input from 120 to 240 in my Cx500. Can someone tell me how? It's important


----------

